# question about flushing



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2006)

hello, i gave my outdoor crop too much "ecobloom (3-35-10)" ferts and now some of the leaves throughout the plant have become dry and "burnt looking". would watering my plants with regular water for the next 2 or 3 times help flush out some of the blooming fert? the leaves have curled inwards and have lost some of their dark green color. i took some pics but they are not too clear. any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.

peace and happy blooming


View attachment 8709


View attachment 8710


View attachment 8711


View attachment 8712


View attachment 8713


----------



## Hick (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes boydee, I would go with straight ph adjusted water for the next several waterings. Outdoors, in the ground, is more difficult to "flush" properly as the runoff remains in the root zone. 
Nice plant!.._some_ yellowing is natural this time of year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks hick
peace and happy blooming


----------

